# Question about Infiniti EX. Help or advice needed



## RiscouBisope (Jul 1, 2009)

Thaks for <!-- w --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">www.tegutalk.com</a><!-- w --> Nice forum! 
Could some body tell me.
Whatr kind of nti-freeze does a land rover discovery use?
I ahve a Land Rover Discovery. I want to know if it uses the 50/50 anti-freeze or the 100% anti-freeze?







I do! Do you? 
Ford Ranchero Metallic Car


----------

